# Repair of cyst of the canal of nuck



## kstults (Sep 11, 2009)

I am in need of some direction. One of my surgeons performed an "excision of cyst and closure of femoral canal. The CPT code she used was a 55040 and Dx code 629.1. This patient is an 11 year old female. After some research this type of situation is rare. The claim came back because the code is restricted to males. I need some direction as to the approriate code. I appreciate any input.
Thank you


----------

